# Το σημειωματάριο του Νεύτωνος



## UsualSuspect (Jan 7, 2012)

Σημειώσεις και ορισμοί στα ελληνικά (πιστεύω ότι ήταν φυσιολογικό για την εποχή, αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός). Πήρα την πληροφορία αυτή με μέιλ. Με λίγη σάλτσα είναι ό,τι πρέπει για ένταξη στο λερναίο, δεν νομίζετε; :laugh:
Στη παρακάτω διεύθυνση θα βρείτε αρκετό από το έργο του Νεύτωνος ψηφιοποιημένο.

http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-03996/9


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Λερναιοποιείται ήδη. :blink: 


Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι ελληναράδες.


----------

